# LeBron James wins 4th MVP Award



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shocking, i know...

*LeBron to win 4th MVP award*​


> MIAMI -- The worst-kept secret among NBA award recipients will be formally revealed Sunday when Miami Heat star LeBron James is named Most Valuable Player for the fourth time, league sources confirmed Friday.
> 
> James has been voted MVP for the second straight season and for the fourth time in the past five years. He'll join Michael Jordan, Bill Russell, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Wilt Chamberlain with at least four MVP awards.
> 
> ...


Still though, congrats to Lebron :clap:

Huge accomplishment. Only suspense is if he'll be the 1st unanimous winner or not.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

I could see OKC and LA writers going for their guys..even a New York writer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Dre said:


> I could see OKC and LA writers going for their guys..even a New York writer


I'm thinking NY may be the biggest possibility. According to Fox Sports Florida, all 3 OKC votes went to Lebron


> Sources told FOX Sports Florida all three MVP first-place votes from Oklahoma City went to James. So if James isn’t a unanimous pick, a dissenting vote would have to come from somewhere else.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

That is very interesting. You would think one would have went for their guy

But the tendency so often is to see the 3 as a collective and not 3 individuals...and everyone would be absolutely right in saying LeBron has been the MVP.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

I wouldn't vote for somebody if I didn't definitely believe they were the MVP, and I don't really think the race has been close despite how well Durant played. LeBron had a GOAT type season, it's hard to compete with that. This is his 4th time winning, and I don't think he's ever deserved the award more than he does in 2012-2013.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Well deserved. Congrats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Stern should fine James for ruining the suspense by being so awesome!

Seriously though this is such exclusive company. If hard-pressed, I'd probably carve Russell, Kareem, Wilt, and Jordan into the All-NBA Player Mount Rushmore (sorry Jerry West). Furthermore, I like his chances of getting at least one more, edging out Wilt's four. 

If the Heat win a title, he'd join Jordan/Russell as the only 3 to win MVP/title back-to-back.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Does Wade still hold the title as greatest Heat player if Miami wins again and lebron wins finals MVP?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Micky Arison hands that out.

Honestly, though, I'd suppose if one had to rank them, LeBron winning two Heat MVPs and then doubling up Wade's Finals MVP would probably move him ahead in the annals of Heat. Wade would still be the "more important" player, I guess? Without him and his greatness there is no LeBron in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



doctordrizzay said:


> Does Wade still hold the title as greatest Heat player if Miami wins again and lebron wins finals MVP?


I dont think there's any doubt that he's the best Heat player ever. But if we're talking most beloved, which Wade is (slightly over Zo, imo), LeBron would have to re-sign for that to happen.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I dont think there's any doubt that he's the best Heat player ever. But if we're talking most beloved, which Wade is (slightly over Zo, imo), LeBron would have to re-sign for that to happen.


This.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 25s
> Heat schedule "major announcement" on arena floor for 2:30 p.m. on Sunday.


..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Four down. Three to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Congrats to MBP!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Press Conference should begin shortly. It'll be shown on NBA TV and on *NBA.com*. 

Pretty sure ESPN News will pick it up as well.

Edit: Its been bumped back 


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 56s
> Ceremony has been bumped back to 3:15
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Now, I've just been informed by Heat that it could be a little earlier than 3:15. So turn on NBA TV soon to be safe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

It has begun


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Not unanimous. 1 person voted for Melo.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> LeBron not unanimous, one first-place vote went to Carmelo Anthony, who finished third behind Durant in the weighted balloting.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

So deserved MVP for LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Link: http://www.nba.com/live1/.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Mike Miller stole the show on this video tribute. "Congrats Brother. What I'm most proud of, between the two of us, we have four MVPs"

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Udonis Haslem has basically announced that LeBron will be called "Hunnybunny" going forward, thanks to Savannah.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Lebron on one media member voting for Melo. "Must have been a writer from NY. We all know the history between NY and Miami so I get it"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Video tribute and ceremony arent up yet but here's vid of Spo and the players talking after practice about Lebron


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron on one media member voting for Melo. "Must have been a writer from NY. We all know the history between NY and Miami so I get it"


He's probably right.

The scary thing is that he's only 28.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Melo? Really?

Hater.

I would of even understood a Parker vote over Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

All the parts except the video tribute is up on NBA.com. The video tribute was a Heat production so im sure they'll put it up on their site at some point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Has to be Frank Isola or Brian Mahoney. Those guys constantly bring up the Heat/Miami media while covering non-Heat games. They hate hard.



> @*ByTimReynolds*  57m Nine voters didn't even list Carmelo Anthony in their top five MVP selections this season.


And he got a first place vote over one of the best seasons ever played. Stuff like this and the Babbit 6MOY vote are a shame for the NBA. The votes should be made public so assholes don't do this.



> @*ByTimReynolds*  54m Kevin Durant didn't appear on two ballots. Seriously. He's not in the top five?


What a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Isola and Mahoney both said they didnt have a vote. 

Here's the Heat video tribute.






Still find it weird how Wade is last to speak in the vid over his mom, wife and kids.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I knew someone would be petty


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Makes sense to me, end it off with a player and who else but Wade?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's got a real chance of breaking Kareem's record which is absolutely absurd. What's even crazier is that he has deserved all 4 without question and one could make a reasonable case that he deserved it in 2011 as well. 

I have always respected LeBron and given him his due props in spite of never being a James fan per say. But these last two years he's superseded every criticism I ever had for him and is now entering that Jordan/Bird/Russell category where he is simply too transcendent to do anything but appreciate his otherworldly ability on the court. 

I don't think the unanimous thing should be a big deal though. Shaq's in 2000 was a bigger travesty, not because Shaq was substantially more dominant than LeBron, they're probably on the same tier in that respect, but none of Shaquille's contemporaries in 2000 had the kind of season that Durant had this year. Although I am under the impression that it was a 'Melo vote though, which is retarded, but whatever.

All ill say is kudos to LeBron, he's had easily the most dominant prime from a perimeter player that I have ever seen, and if he keeps up his current level of play en route to a repeat than it's going to be a really tough sell for anyone to say that guys like Bird or Kobe have a better total resume than him at 28. Which is incredible. The only real question at this point is where in the top five he ends up when his career is over. As a gigantic Laker fan and a Jordan appreciator I truly believe at this point that he is capable of entering the MJ/Magic/Kareem tier at some point down the road, and to say that we are possibly witnessing the greatest basketball player ever's prime is starting to become a real possibility.

Good for you, LeChoke/LeBronze/LeBacle, you are an INCREDIBLE talent.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Expected, congrats to him, now hopefully he plays like an MVP (Like last year) and we win the important "award" again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Dan Le Batard's troll job is epic. Can't wait to listen to his show tomorrow. All he did was subtweet someone jokingly saying "it was me!" in response to an outrage tweet on the Melo vote. Then apparently he started getting hate tweets from idiots and started retweeting them, inciting more idiocy, and now a Deadspin article on him voting for Melo. (Actually the Deadspin title is "Dan Le Batard did not vote for LeBron for MVP," so I think they're in on it and co-trolling.) He's tweeting screenshots of requests form the Dan Patrick show and Doug Gottlieb show for interviews tomorrow. This is awesome. He didn't even have an MVP vote.

Speaking of trolls...LeTroll 4x MVP!!










If the one vote was for Durant, I'd have no problem with it. This is purely a blatant thumb-nose vote though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Papi is going to be pissed if Dan really voted for melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Its hilarious that people actually bought it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

He would kick him off his show and disown him. _Papi Is Highly Questionable_ (_feat. Jonathan Zaslow_)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Luke said:


> He's got a real chance of breaking Kareem's record which is absolutely absurd. What's even crazier is that he has deserved all 4 without question and one could make a reasonable case that he deserved it in 2011 as well.
> 
> I have always respected LeBron and given him his due props in spite of never being a James fan per say. But these last two years he's superseded every criticism I ever had for him and is now entering that Jordan/Bird/Russell category where he is simply too transcendent to do anything but appreciate his otherworldly ability on the court.
> 
> ...



Respect.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Luke said:


> He's got a real chance of breaking Kareem's record which is absolutely absurd. What's even crazier is that he has deserved all 4 without question and one could make a reasonable case that he deserved it in 2011 as well.
> 
> I have always respected LeBron and given him his due props in spite of never being a James fan per say. But these last two years he's superseded every criticism I ever had for him and is now entering that Jordan/Bird/Russell category where he is simply too transcendent to do anything but appreciate his otherworldly ability on the court.
> 
> ...


Respect X2.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

What a player. Grateful to have been able to enjoy his prime during my prime.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

Gary Washburn (Boston Globe) is our culprit.

Not surprising someone from Boston wouldn't vote for LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

His reasoning is embarrassing. That was clear before even reading Tom Haberstroh's tweets.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



RollWithEm said:


>


oooohhh that ones cool. IV


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Jace said:


> His reasoning is embarrassing. That was clear before even reading Tom Haberstroh's tweets.


I disagree. Carmelo has been special this year in NY.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



RollWithEm said:


>


Very cool picture.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Jace said:


> His reasoning is embarrassing. That was clear before even reading Tom Haberstroh's tweets.


Using his logic, Steph Curry should have won it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



Jace said:


> His reasoning is embarrassing. That was clear before even reading Tom Haberstroh's tweets.


It was so pathetic when he explained.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*



UD40 said:


> Using his logic, Steph Curry should have won it.


Carmelo was the scoring champion. Steph Curry was not and also didn't bring it as consistently as 'Melo all year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

His whole thing was "Take LeBron off Miami, and they're still good. Take Melo off the Knicks, they aren't a 2 seed."

Take Curry off GS and they're landing a top 5 pick.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

UD40 said:


> His whole thing was "Take LeBron off Miami, and they're still good. Take Melo off the Knicks, they aren't a 2 seed."
> 
> Take Curry off GS and they're landing a top 5 pick.


Steph Curry is an enormous talent, no denying that. 

I think you're just misguided in your attempt to belittle another man's decision, it's not about Curry, it's about how good 'Melo has been. And he has been that good.

Durant probably deserved a few first place votes as well in all honesty.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

UD40 said:


> His whole thing was "Take LeBron off Miami, and they're still good. Take Melo off the Knicks, they aren't a 2 seed."
> 
> Take Curry off GS and they're landing a top 5 pick.


This. 

Going by what the guy said about Melo, Lebron should have won 7 MVP's in the first 7 Years in Cleveland.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Steph Curry is an enormous talent, no denying that.
> 
> I think you're just misguided in your attempt to belittle another man's decision, it's not about Curry, it's about how good 'Melo has been. And he has been that good.
> 
> Durant probably deserved a few first place votes as well in all honesty.


I'm not knocking the guy for picking Melo, the man has a scoring title for a reason (albeit, he is nowhere as efficient as KD is,) but it's the logic behind it. I understand completely the literal meaning of "Most Valuable Player", however, in our culture-all of sports in general-we tend to correlate the term "MVP" with who the best player is, not the most valuable to his team.

I will admit, I am critical of Melo; I have been since his rookie year. However, if I were to vote for MVP and it didn't go to LeBron, there is no doubt it would be KD.

Literally speaking, I'm all for honoring who the most valuable person is to their given team; in which Melo does deserve credit. However, given our modern day outlook on the term, does he deserve consideration for MVP? I don't feel he does.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: LeBron to win 4th MVP award*

One of the major flaws in the argument is the "take Melo off" point. The Knicks (see @tomhaberstroh tweets) have a better net differential with Melo off the floor this season than the Nets have as a whole all season. That's a 49-win team. So...

Say all you want about Melo being a scoring champ (a vapid distinction losing it's esteem year after year), or how great he was. LeBron and Durant were significantly better and more efficient. You don't reward a guy for scoring more whilst taking waaaaay more shots.



Porn Player said:


> I disagree. Carmelo has been special this year in NY.


His reasoning is that Carmelo revived a once-glorious franchise and brought them their first division title in 12 years. That's a joke. Especially when looking at LeBron and Kevin's stats.



UD40 said:


> Using his logic, Steph Curry should have won it.


Either he or Harden. Maybe Chris Paul.


----------

